# Divorce and livestock???



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with the divorce laws about pets and livestock such as goats?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

all divorce laws vary from state to state, best to talk to an attorney in your state. They will often answer simple questions for free.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

It's going to depend on State law and I don't practice in Georgia...but typically they are considered personal property. The judge wants to be the last person to decide and you'll typically work out exchanges through a mediator or arbitrator. If they are separately owned or registered with one person as the owner...this may have weight...and some states are community property where all property is joint. Talk to an attorney early one...don't wait for the other party to have more time to plan and find yourself responding to motions and allegation.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I know in Arkansas Livestock would be considered personal property, not sure about pets. In Arkansas anything you had before marriage goes to you in case of a divorce, anything acquired during the marriage is subject to a judge's ruling. Usually split 50/50 unless you can come to an agreement. I know a lady that had to sell her land, farm, horses, tack at auction and split the money gained 50/50 with her ex, she lost her beloved horses, because they couldn't come to an agreement. It is different in each state though.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Georgia is a common property state which means you both own everything as long as you're married. When the divorce comes, property owned prior to the marriage will generally go back to the original owner. Anything obtained during the marriage will be split either by choice or by judge. This is a very general overview and of course it will take a lawyer to give you specifics for your particular case. I'm not a divorce lawyer but I hired one once.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

being able to come to an agreement is always best...I tell folks to bite their tongue till its final or they'll eat their words in concessions. Mediation can work magic and is worth the $...if folks can find an outlet to vent in a trusted friend, they can usually remember how to negotiate with the spouse...somewhere along the line we've all learned that if we've been married for awhile.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Some are so vindictive you can't come to an agreement with them. Luckily in my case I owned everything before I met him and I walked away with it all when I left him. He was never anything but a parasite.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know in Cali....at least for one lady she had to split. I remind my husband weekly if he messes with my animals he looses his man parts. But I agree check and find the answer with your state and if you are going threw or getting ready for a devorice I'm sorry


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the divorce laws about pets and livestock such as goats?


It depends on the state and whether they have community property laws in place. Wyoming is a community property state. If I were to get married tomorrow, half of my goats automatically belong to my husband in the event of a divorce. I don't even have to get married, actually. If I were to live with some guy long enough to meet the common law requirements, in the event that we go our separate ways half of what I own belongs to him. I don't remember for sure, but I believe Georgia is a community property state, as well. Do yourself a favor and consult with a good divorce attorney ASAP!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have no idea, but it does vary from state to state. I'm sorry to hear of this though


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not getting a divorce right now. Just have had a few heated arguments lately and every time it seems that he always brings up my goats to try to hurt me since he knows that's the only way. If a divorce was to come about, the only thing I care about is my goats and my doggies. I often put up with more than I would if I didn't have them just out of fear of what could happen if he wanted to be spiteful and nasty during a divorce ,which I know he would.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Put your goats and dogs in someone else's name, that you trust. There is no need to put up with nastiness! 
You deserve happiness.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Buy pigs. Mysteriously vanishing husband. BIG healthy pigs. Messy divorce averted


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Buy pigs. Mysteriously vanishing husband. BIG healthy pigs. Messy divorce averted


Hehe


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

hehe ya I shouldnt of, but its funny 

On a side note: Not a good idea :hammer:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> hehe ya I shoulda of but its funny
> 
> On a side note: Not a good idea :hammer:


Au contrair(sp?)! Sounds like a helluva good idea to me! Solves the problem, no muss no fuss, toss the bones and let the coyotes chew/eat/disperse them. Hmmmm, I will definitely keep your suggestion in mind if I'm ever stupid enough to get married again.

PS Might want to mark this day on your calendar. I have no illusions of being anyone special, but for once I agree with you!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, for once GoatCrazy and Dave agree with each other! :clap::balloons::stars:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

When I got divorced, the animals were property except the ones I had in partnership with my mother. These are my property before the marriage, so in this state, my soon to be ex had no claim to.

Just before the divorce, he sold all my horses and goats....all legally, except for the ones partnered with my mother (in name only) So, be careful if you value your animals.


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

Going thru a divorce myself right now, the only thing that saved me from having to sell all my babies is that he walked away from the property. Granted he left me 2 months behind in the mortgage, but the finance company came thru with a loan modifcation for me and saved my home. Since he walked away, with it being 2 months behind and didn't come back, he lost his rights to the property. Somebody was looking out for me. I would have lost my little piece of heaven and my animals, because trying to rent acreage around here is hard.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Could I write up an agreement saying that the goats are mine and that I can take them if ever we divorce and get him to sign it now while things are friendly so that he couldn't be nasty later. Would that work??


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> Could I write up an agreement saying that the goats are mine and that I can take them if ever we divorce and get him to sign it now while things are friendly so that he couldn't be nasty later. Would that work??


I would check with an attorney on that. Just give the situation in a hypothetical sense to an attorney's office and see where it stands. It wouldn't hurt. I'm not married but to be in your shoes, I couldn't bare the thought of not having them as they are like kids to me;-)


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Rather than worrying about the goats & dogs, I vote for putting intense work and energy into saving your marriage. I love my animals but human relationships take priority. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Minibarn I have to agree there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is abusive, that is another story.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> If it is abusive, that is another story.


I agree !!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

minibarn said:


> Rather than worrying about the goats & dogs, I vote for putting intense work and energy into saving your marriage. I love my animals but human relationships take priority. :thumb::thumb:


That depends entirely on the relationship. To advocate "saving" a marriage without knowing all the details is irresponsible and flat out wrong IMHO. The simple fact of the matter is that while it takes two to make a marriage, it only takes one to screw it up beyond repair.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> Could I write up an agreement saying that the goats are mine and that I can take them if ever we divorce and get him to sign it now while things are friendly so that he couldn't be nasty later. Would that work??


Probably not. I believe Georgia is a community property state, so the only that would work is if he agreed to it and signed off on the agreement. Erica, you really need to find a good lawyer and set up a consultation to find out about this kind of stuff. I would suggest putting your goats in someone you can absolutely trust, but I'm not sure that would hold up unless it was a legitimate transaction - meaning the proper money changed hands and you were being compensated for taking care of them. Do yourself and your goats a favor and find a lawyer so you know where you stand and what your options are.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> I'm not getting a divorce right now. Just have had a few heated arguments lately and every time it seems that he always brings up my goats to try to hurt me since he knows that's the only way. If a divorce was to come about, the only thing I care about is my goats and my doggies. I often put up with more than I would if I didn't have them just out of fear of what could happen if he wanted to be spiteful and nasty during a divorce ,which I know he would.


I realize I know very few details but IMHO 'a few heated arguments' sounds like something resolvable to me if both parties are willing and forgiving. I also know there are cases of abuse where the victim needs to get out of the relationship. I did not read of abuse in this case so my first response is....try very hard to make this relationship work. (this comes from almost 20 yrs of marriage, both of us human, so we make mistakes but we forgive and go on. Choose to love even when we don't always feel it.:lovey


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Please stick with the actual question and leave any other advice out. The OP doesn't want to discuss the details with us and we don't need to further upset anything with advice not asked for.

Keep it friendly, keep it fun.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Please stick with the actual question and leave any other advice out. The OP doesn't want to discuss the details with us and we don't need to further upset anything with advice not asked for.
> 
> Keep it friendly, keep it fun.


Yeah, that's a great idea


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is now closed. OP got the answers she was looking for.

Thanks for answering her question.


----------

